# how do i set up  pf + jails + ipv6?



## debbie (Jan 23, 2019)

hello,
I have a vultr vps  with a /64 ipv6. how i do bridge a ipv6 to my jail on that host?

I have this in my rc.conf right now on my host:


```
ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
rtsold_enable="YES"
rtsold_flags="-aF"
```

tanks for your help


----------

